# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  «امواج شکننده» میدان مغناطیسی زمین را مختل می‌کنند

## khatereh 2

به گزارش سرویس علمی ایسنا، «امواج شکننده»، امواجی با فرکانس پایین «کلوین-هلمهولتز» هستند که در سراسر جهان وجود دارند و الگوهای مجزایی از ابرها و سطوح اقیانوس‌های زمین گرفته تا جو مشتری را خلق می‌کنند؛ با این حال، دانشمندان تا پیش از این تصور نمی‌کردند این امواج، دینامیک مگنتوسفر زمین را نیز تغییر می‌دهند.
یافته‌های جدید شیوا کاووسی و استادش نشان می‌دهد این امواج که در اثر ناپایداری کلوین-هلمهولتز ایجاد می‌شوند، بسیار بیش از آنچه تصور می‌شود، رخ می‌دهند. نمونه‌هایی از امواج شکننده در حرکت لایه بالایی آب در اثر وزش باد، نقطه سرخ سطح مشتری، حرکت ابرها و همچنین آب اقیانوس‌ها دیده می شود. این پدیده نخستین بار توسط دو فیزیکدان مشهور به نام‌های لرد کلوین و هرمان فون هلمهولتز توصیف شد.
زمانی که لبه مگنتوسفر زمین حرکت می‌کند، امواجی را خلق می‌کند که در تمامی نقاط مگنتوسفر منتشر می‌شوند و این موضوع، به نوبه خود ذرات موجود در کمربند تابشی زمین را پرانرژی یا این که انرژی آن‌ها را تخلیه می‌کند.
شیوا کاووسی و استادش با استفاده از داده‌های ماموریت THEMIS ناسا دریافتند امواج کلوین-هلمهولتز در واقع، در 20 درصد موارد در مگنتوسفر رخ می‌دهند و می‌توانند سطوح انرژی کمربند تابشی زمین را تغییر دهند.
تغییر سطوح انرژی این کمربند می‌تواند بر این موضوع که کمربندهای تابشی چگونه از فضاپیماها و فناوری‌های زمین‌محور محافظت یا آن‌ها را تهدید می‌کنند، اثر بگذارد. این یافته‌ها به درک بهتر فیزیک چگونگی عملکرد مگنتوسفر کمک می‌کند.
پیش‌تر تصور می‌شد وجود امواج کلوین-هلمهولتز در مگنتوسفر زمین نادر باشد اما یافته‌های کاووسی نشان می‌دهد آن‌ها همواره رخ می‌دهند.
اثر امواج ناپایداری کلوین-هلمهولتز می‌تواند در الگوهای ابر، بر روی سطوح اقیانوس یا دریاچه‌ها یا حتی استخر خانه‌ها مشاهده شود. این امواج منحصر‌به‌فرد زمانی رخ می‌دهند که یک سیال یا دو سیال مختلف (مانند آب و باد)، در سرعت‌های مختلف با یکدیگر تعامل برقرار و فشارهای متغیری را در انتها و جلوی امواج خلق می‌کنند.
کاووسی گفت: این موج‌ها اغلب در جو زمین وجود دارند اما چنانچه ابری وجود نداشته باشد، قابل رویت نیستند. در این حال، خلبان‌ها نمی‌توانند آن‌ها را ببینند و هواپیما ممکن است توربالانس‌های شدید و غیرمنتظره‌ای را تجربه کند.
جزئیات این دستاورد علمی در مجله Nature Communications ارائه شده است.

منبع : ایسنا

----------

